# Cattleya jenmanii v. Fantasia 'Charlie'



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

I FINALLY tried joining postimage.org and the URL from photos I upload to that site work. I have no idea why the URLs from photos on my own site suddenly won't work...while the old ones I posted still do work. ???????

Anyway.....Here is something really special. It's Cattleya jenmanii v. Fantasia 'Charlie'. The colour variety is spectacular. Of course, the fragrance is mouth watering. Cattleya jenmanii is the best smelling Cattleya of all!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2018)

That really is a very special flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2018)

Gorgeous! I've never experienced the fragrance of this species. Better than walkeriana???


----------



## John M (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks guys. Dot, IMO, yes. It is better. I have a couple walkeriana in bloom now as well and they smell wonderful, as they usually do. However, Cattleya jenmanii has a smell that makes your mouth water...literally. Have you ever chewed a piece of Juicyfruit Gum? It's got a sort of sour, tangy flavour that causes a huge reaction from your salivary glands. The fragrance of jenmanii does the same thing to me and other people that I've talked to about this. It's really difficult to smell this flower and then not take a big bite out of it!


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2018)

That's quite nice. I bought a coerulea and was very disappointed in it. I'll give it one more chance!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2018)

John M said:


> Thanks guys. Dot, IMO, yes. It is better. I have a couple walkeriana in bloom now as well and they smell wonderful, as they usually do. However, Cattleya jenmanii has a smell that makes your mouth water...literally. Have you ever chewed a piece of Juicyfruit Gum? It's got a sort of sour, tangy flavour that causes a huge reaction from your salivary glands. The fragrance of jenmanii does the same thing to me and other people that I've talked to about this. It's really difficult to smell this flower and then not take a big bite out of it!



I suppose insects like to do that also!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2018)

Love the flush color. Wish it was smaller for us windowsill growers.


----------



## abax (Jan 6, 2018)

Oh my, I can smell that beauty from here. The colors are
harmonious and make a lovely presentation. Charlie gets
all the best ones. :>)


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 7, 2018)

Very nice! Do you applied a resting period before the flowering? I am cultivate two plants of this species one is in but and the other has produce 2 leaves on one pseudo- bulb in place of a shield! Why ?

Envoyé de mon Nexus 9 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Jan 7, 2018)

That is one special clone,
Lovely,
David


----------



## blondie (Jan 7, 2018)

A very beautiful bloom love thepurple edging stunning


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2018)

What a lovely Charlie !!!! Jean


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 7, 2018)

You have some nice cattleyas!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2018)

Gorgeous!!! As all your plants!!!


----------



## John M (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you! I sent seeds from a selfing to the lab. Fingers crossed they do well. The world needs more of these! If you Google the words "Cattleya jenmanii Fantasia", the only other plant of this variety that comes up on the image page, is in Japan.


----------



## Dandrobium (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow, I love the pink periphery on this! Great photos!!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 8, 2018)

That's gorgeous John!


----------

